
Console for Mobile Browsers - rinmo
https://github.com/liriliri/eruda
======
CM30
Hey, this is pretty neat! Certainly seems like something that'll make it
easier to test webpages on mobile or what not.

However, the fact it's a script you have to install on the source page
definitely limits its usefulness. Most of the time when I need a console for a
mobile browser, it's to debug an error that's occuring on a client or
customer's website. They're probably not going to be too thrilled with the
prospect of another 100KB of code being downloaded by anyone viewing the site,
even if it is behind a URL parameter or flag.

The way that old mobile version of Firebug was available as a bookmarklet just
made it significantly more practical to use here.

~~~
nxrabl
It's easy to miss in the readme, but there is a bookmarklet! I've just
confirmed it works in Safari on iOS. You need to edit an existing bookmark
with the javascript snippet rather than just pasting it into the address bar,
but it does work.

~~~
CM30
Oh yeah, I'm not sure how I missed that. Bookmarked that now.

------
rmetzler
The website is actually a really nice demo of what’s possible with this.
[https://eruda.liriliri.io/](https://eruda.liriliri.io/)

------
gabrielsroka
This is impressive!

I wrote a much less impressive bookmarklet editor[0] (years ago) that can also
be appended[1] to a mobile page for debugging purposes (note, it doesn't work
on, eg, HN, because scripts are blocked by CSP).

[0]
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/webpages/bookmarklets.htm](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/webpages/bookmarklets.htm)

[1]

    
    
      javascript:(function () {
          var u = "https://gabrielsroka.github.io/webpages/scripts/";
          var s = document.body.appendChild(document.createElement("script"));
          s.src = u + "js.js";
          s.onload = function () {
              loadScript(u + "bookmarklets.js", function () {
                  editor();
                  onload();
              });
          };
      }
      )();
    

To be a little meta:
[https://gabrielsroka.github.io/webpages/bookmarklets.htm?scr...](https://gabrielsroka.github.io/webpages/bookmarklets.htm?script=\(function%20\(\)%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20var%20s%20%3D%20document.body.appendChild\(document.createElement\(%22script%22\)\)%3B%0A%20%20%20%20var%20u%20%3D%20%22https%3A%2F%2Fgabrielsroka.github.io%2Fwebpages%2Fscripts%2F%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20s.src%20%3D%20u%20%2B%20%22js.js%22%3B%0A%20%20%20%20s.onload%20%3D%20function%20\(\)%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20loadScript\(u%20%2B%20%22bookmarklets.js%22%2C%20function%20\(\)%20%7B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20editor\(\)%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20onload\(\)%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%20%7D\)%3B%0A%20%20%20%20%7D%3B%0A%7D%0A\)\(\)%3B)

------
netheril96
How does this work on iOS? Safari tells me that I cannot execute javascript
via URL.

~~~
yodon
to use on iOS you need to embed it in the source of your page, because iOS
doesn't let you execute JS from the address bar. On Android you can use it to
view pages without embedding it into the source of your page.

------
untog
Reminds me of Weinre, though it’s very old now:

[https://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/](https://people.apache.org/~pmuellr/weinre/docs/latest/)

------
pwdisswordfish2
Firebug has gone full circle.

------
micael_dias
This is pretty neat but what's the use case? I'm struggling to see it

Edit: nevermind, I guess it's to make it easier to develop for mobile, no need
to connect the phone using USB anymore

------
airstrike
ngl that logo is unexpected (unnecessary?) to say the least...

~~~
kroltan
Why? It's not offensive or NSFW.

~~~
amelius
What is happening here is that the girl is drawn in a confusing way: with
childlike and also with adult traits. Also, the big eyes form a supernormal
stimulus [1]. As such it is "hacking" into the brain of the viewer. Some
people are more sensitive to this than others. In any case it distracts from
the actual subject (the console software). As for work, I wouldn't consider it
appropriate.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernormal_stimulus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supernormal_stimulus)

~~~
saagarjha
> Also, the big eyes form a supernormal stimulus [1]. As such it is "hacking"
> into the brain of the viewer.

Oh, come on, that’s just the typical anime/manga style. You criticism applies
equally to any software which has an attractive person as its icon as that
would supernormally “hack” your brain as well. I see nothing about that
drawing that is confusing.

